
Show HN: Interactively explore different map projections - mjmdavis
http://mjmdavis.com/showing/2017/05/16/how-to-read-maps.html
======
m1el
There's a few map projections I really like that don't have most of these
problems: HELAPIx[0] and Dymaxion map[1].

HELAPIx is designed to have pixels of the same area, and Dymaxion is designed
to have the least distortion.

[0]: [http://healpix.jpl.nasa.gov/](http://healpix.jpl.nasa.gov/)

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dymaxion_map](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dymaxion_map)

~~~
lukewtollefson
Probably my favorite are the Myriahedral projections[1], basically the
Dymaxion map, but with ridiculous number of faces. In his paper he also
unfolds a fractal[2].

[1]:
[http://www.win.tue.nl/~vanwijk/myriahedral/](http://www.win.tue.nl/~vanwijk/myriahedral/)

[2]:
[http://www.win.tue.nl/~vanwijk/myriahedral/CAJ103.pdf](http://www.win.tue.nl/~vanwijk/myriahedral/CAJ103.pdf)

------
desdiv
Are there any online maps that _aren 't_ Web Mercator? Google Maps, Here.com,
OpenStreetMap, Bing Maps, MapQuest are all Mercator-only, with no easy option
to switch.

~~~
mjmdavis
One of the main reasons it's so popular is that is preserves shape, angle and
north is always up. This means you can create a tiling map server and use the
same tiles at all scales.

------
MichailP
Is there some nice explanation of how the projections between various EPSG
codes work? I converted one projection into another but in QGIS or in python
pyproj, but except for the very basics I have no idea what is going on.

~~~
mjmdavis
I don't yet have a very good understanding of the whole EPSG code system yet
either. :s

------
joern
nice, one of the best, interactive visualizations of the problems of mercator
maps i've seen

------
TremendousJudge
typo:

>To remedy the horizontal stretching, the Mercator Projection stretches the
globe out in the vertical direction an equal amount to the stretching in the
vertical direction.

~~~
mjmdavis
Thank you!

